# Need some good practical advice about a pole mount



## CanOBeans (Sep 24, 2002)

Okay....I posted earlier about a cementless pole mount....and I've abandoned the idea....thanks to all who helped steer me away from this contraption.

Now my question: I am moving into this apartment for 1 year and then we are buying a house....so we will be moving.....given that I need this pole to stay in the ground for only 365 days.....how big does my hole really need to be? DirecTV's suggestions of 12" diameter x 36" deep and three bags of concrete seems a little much....... So I'm hoping to get some insight from someone who has actually done some of these installs...... I'm looking for a happy medium....

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

This is an apartment installation that I did for a customer wanting both, a Dish 500 and a Dish 300 (aimed at 61.5). It works well and they had no problem with the landlord. The wire came into the apartment through a flat cable.


----------



## CanOBeans (Sep 24, 2002)

That is fantastic......love the ingenuity......

Since this will be in the ground.....you think a "buckets" worth of cement will do the trick?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Depemds on where you live. If there is a frost problem you will need to go below the frost line. I had to go down about 42 inches when I lived in Minnesota. I only go about 24 inches here in Florida and typically use two 60 pound bags of cement. If you don't have a frost problem you could always do the bucket mount and put the bucket in the ground. This would make for easier removal when you need to take it with you. By the way, the posts are normal chain link fence posts.


----------



## J Rath (Apr 14, 2002)

I also used the method shown in Rking's photos, with a slight variation because my apartment faces north. I had to use a couple of 45 degree elbows on it to get it to reach just above the edge of our balcony roof. I also set my bucket in the corner and wrapped two bungee cords around it to keep it stable. I may attach a picture tomorrow (when its daylight!)


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

You also might try tying the pipe near the top to the railing. That will keep it from falling over from a big wind gust.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

if you go with the bucket approach, you might want to surround the bucket area with some nice fauna, so as to not look too tacky...


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

jrjcd!

Don't you mean flora? Fauna walks off on legs. Then again, you can chain your dog to the pole.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Flora would probably be a better choice since it doesn't tend to run away


----------



## CanOBeans (Sep 24, 2002)

Well....the deed is done...I sank the pole today.....20' down, about 8 inches in diameter.....filled it with a 50lb bag of quickcrete.......should already be ready to take wieght...I think it's been four hours....thanks to all for the help.....

now to see if it survives the winter...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Congrats on a job well done. With a pole down 20 feet it will never shift.  :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> you might want to surround the bucket area with some nice fauna, so as to not look too tacky


A nice gecko or two?


----------



## CanOBeans (Sep 24, 2002)

doh! 20' ya.......that would do it.....

let's try 20"


----------

